# 2014 vs 2015 cruze turbo diesel ctd



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

To my knowledge, everything is basically the same except for exterior trim. The warranty change is for the 2016 model year, not 2015.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Powertrain is the same. Front Fascia/grille is what changed on the exterior - so all about preference. Inside they moved the door locks to the door panels and put in a trunk button in their place on the center stack.

So if you can live without those things and/or don't like the "facelift", you can pick up a 2014 diesel for very cheap.


----------



## 13_chevy_cruze (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, Thanks for the quick responses. I don't really care about looks. (drive 60 miles per day) The door locks on the doors and trunk button would be nice but I've lived without them the last couple years anyways. Since the powertrain is the same I'd be fine with a 2014 if I find one. (saw $3500 consumer cash offer right now)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck in your search and post pics when you get one! It's a great car, very satisfying to drive. i have 128K miles on mine and love every mile.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

13_chevy_cruze said:


> Ok, Thanks for the quick responses. I don't really care about looks. (drive 60 miles per day) The door locks on the doors and trunk button would be nice but I've lived without them the last couple years anyways. Since the powertrain is the same I'd be fine with a 2014 if I find one. (saw $3500 consumer cash offer right now)


That's what I did. Searched my area for a 2014 and *only* bought one because of the incentives. Had to drive 2 1/2 hours to the dealer to get it, but already had the deal made via e-mail. Got a $750 USAA discount on top of the GM incentive. They are still out there and I'd bet dealers are more than anxious to unload a nearly 2 year old new car. Mine was.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Powertrain is the same. Front Fascia/grille is what changed on the exterior - so all about preference. Inside they moved the door locks to the door panels and put in a trunk button in their place on the center stack.
> 
> So if you can live without those things and/or don't like the "facelift", you can pick up a 2014 diesel for very cheap.


radio controls are different too


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2015 has LED DRLs and guidelines for the rear view camera.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> 2015 has LED DRLs and guidelines for the rear view camera.


That's really the only thing (the guidelines) I wish my 2014 had. You would think they could just update the current radio.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

2014 diesels are still unsold? Dang. I made a 500 mile trip to buy my 2014 (it had a November 2013 build date which was still fairly "fresh" for the time).

OK, I do think moving the switches around on the 2015 models is an improvment. Obviously not enough to make me trade, though!


----------

